# أنا المرأة وهو الرجل



## Dina Ramzy (1 ديسمبر 2007)

المرأة: اسرة ووطن 

الرجل: الامآن والقوة 

المرأة: رقيقة وهي انثى 

الرجل: عظيم وهو رجل 

المرأة : حينما تخرج للعمل فهي تؤدي رسالة علمية ولكن عوز اسرتها لها أعظم 

الرجل: يحتاجه العمل ليسعد بتقديم متطلبات اسرته ويحمي ابناؤه واسرته من عوز الاخرين 

المرأة : دفئا وحنانا وسكن 

الرجل : امانا وقوة وعطف 

المرأة : حينما تحمل وليدها وتسهر عليه تقوى علي ذلك 

الرجل : حينما يسهر على زرع الفرح والسرور في قلوب ابنائه يقوى على ذلك 

المرأة: صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف 

الرجل : حدة يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف 

المرأة: ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل 

الرجل: لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأه 

المرأة : دمعة 

الرجل: أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف اسوار وقلاع وحصون 

المرأة : سر سعادة المنزل 

الرجل : سر سعادة الكون 

المرأة : تصون عندما لاتخون 

الرجل : يخون عندما يجد من لا يصون 

المرأة : عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لاسرتها على أطباق من سعادتها الغامرة 

الرجل : عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل وحتى لو كان قليل 

المرأة : العطر الزكي .. والكلمة الشجية 

الرجل : الأنف الذي يشم ذلك المسك ..والأذن التي تعي ما تسمع 

المرأة : تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل 

الرجل: ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة 

المرأة : ابتسامة 

الرجل : الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة 

المرأة : اليد اليمنى للرجل 

الرجل : اصابع تلك اليد اليمنى 

المرأة : أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها 

الرجل: أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته 

المرأة: وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الامن في المنزل الا وهي علي رأس العمل 

الرجل : وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج 

وأخيرا جميلة المرأة حينما تظل امرأة ............ ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل ​


----------



## Sout.Alhaq (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا المرأة وهو الرجل*

*ما شاء كلام طيب يا أخت دينا وفقك الله لما فيه رضاه - آمين*


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا المرأة وهو الرجل*

شكرا دينا
على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى


----------



## ايرينى جورج (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا المرأة وهو الرجل*

موضوع مدهش ينا ياريت الكل يقراة
اتمنى منك موضوعات تانى
شكرا على تعبك خالص​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا المرأة وهو الرجل*

روووووووووووووووووعة روووووووووووووووووعة​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا المرأة وهو الرجل*

اللة بجد على الكلمات دى موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*المرآة  ღ الرجل*

مقارنة رائعة بين الرجل والمرأة ​ 

المرأة هي اسرة و وطن 
الرجل الامآن والقوة ​ 
المرأة رقيقة وهي انثى 
الرجل عظيم وهو رجل ​ 

المرأة حينما تخرج للعمل فهي تؤدي رسالة علمية ولكن حاجة اسرتها لها أعظم 
الرجل يحتاجه العمل ليسعد بتقديم متطلبات اسرته ويحمي ابناؤه واسرته من حاجتهم للاخرين ​ 

المرأة دفئا وحنانا وسكن 
الرجل امانا وقوة وعطف ​ 

المرأة وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الامن في المنزل الا وهي علي رأس العمل 
الرجل وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج ​ 

المرأة حينما تحمل وليدها وتسهر عليه تقوى علي ذلك 
الرجل حينما يسهر على زرع الفرح والسرور في قلوب ابنائه يقوى على ذلك ​ 
المرأة صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف 
الرجل حدة يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف ​ 
المرأة ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل 
الرجل لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأه ​ 

المرأة دمعة 
الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف اسوار وقلاع وحصون ​ 
المرأة سر سعادة المنزل 
الرجل سر سعادة الكون ​ 
المرأة تصون عندما لا تخون 
الرجل يخون عندما لا يجد من يصون ​ 
المرأة عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لاسرتها على أطباق من سعادتها الغامرة 
الرجل عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل وحتى لو كان قليل ​ 
المرأة العطر الزكي .. والكلمة الشجية 
الرجل الأنف الذي يشم ذلك المسك .. والأذن التي تعي ما تسمع ​ 
المرأة تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل 
الرجل ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة ​ 
المرأة ابتسامة 
الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة ​ 
المرأة اليد اليمنى للرجل 
الرجل اصابع تلك اليد اليمنى ​ 
المرأة أقوى من الرجل بعذوبيتها و انوثتها 
الرجل أقوى من المرأة بعنفوانة و رجولته ​ 
المرأة والرجل 
عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب
.. اللغة التي لا يفهمها سواهما​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مقارنة رائعة بين الرجل والمرأة ​
> 
> المرأة رقيقة وهي انثى
> الرجل عظيم وهو رجل ​
> ...



بجد مافيش كلام اقوله رائع جدا يا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*



swety koky girl قال:


> بجد مافيش كلام اقوله رائع جدا يا فراشه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sameh7610 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*

*ميرسى اوووى يا فراشة

موضوع ممتاز

ومحدش من كلتا الطرفين هيزعل 

يعنى انتى عملا الواجب مع الطرفين

ميرسى اووووى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*



sameh7610 قال:


> *ميرسى اوووى يا فراشة​*
> 
> *موضوع ممتاز*
> 
> ...





هو انا اقدر ازعل حد من الطرفين


----------



## fns (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*

جميلة المرأة حينما تظل امرأة .................... ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل

شكرا فراشة علة الموضوع الاكتر من رائع

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*



fns قال:


> جميلة المرأة حينما تظل امرأة .................... ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل
> 
> 
> شكرا فراشة علة الموضوع الاكتر من رائع
> ...


----------



## mero_engel (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*

*اااااااااايه الكلام الجامد دا *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*



mero_engel قال:


> *اااااااااايه الكلام الجامد دا *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





اي خدمة ياباشا


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*

الله عليكى يا فراشه

موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*



candy shop قال:


> الله عليكى يا فراشه
> 
> 
> موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*

*اول مره تقولي كلام كويس عننا


ويارب تفضلي كده احسن لك


مرسي علي كلامك الجميل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*



mikel coco قال:


> *اول مره تقولي كلام كويس عننا​*
> 
> 
> *ويارب تفضلي كده احسن لك*
> ...




 اهو مرة من نفسكوا :t30:





​


----------



## Rosetta (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*

*مرسيييي يا فراشة بجد ما في كلام اروع من هالكلام و الوصف دا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: المرآة  ღ الرجل*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسيييي يا فراشة بجد ما في كلام اروع من هالكلام و الوصف دا*


----------



## marcelino (15 يناير 2009)

*
**أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل 
 
 
 
 المرأة: اسرة ووطن 
 
 الرجل: الامآن والقوة 
 
 المرأة: رقيقة وهي انثى 
 
 الرجل: عظيم وهو رجل 
 
 المرأة : حينما تخرج للعمل فهي تؤدي رسالة علمية ولكن عوز اسرتها لها أعظم 
 
 الرجل: يحتاجه العمل ليسعد بتقديم متطلبات اسرته ويحمي ابناؤه واسرته من عوز الاخرين 
 
 المرأة : دفئا وحنانا وسكن 
 
 الرجل : امانا وقوة وعطف 
 
 المرأة : حينما تحمل وليدها وتسهر عليه تقوى علي ذلك 
 
 الرجل : حينما يسهر على زرع الفرح والسرور في قلوب ابنائه يقوى على ذلك 
 
 المرأة: صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف 
 
 الرجل : حدة يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف 
 
 المرأة: ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل 
 
 الرجل: لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأه 
 
 المرأة : دمعة 
 
 الرجل: أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف اسوار وقلاع وحصون 
 
 المرأة : سر سعادة المنزل 
 
 الرجل : سر سعادة الكون 
 
 المرأة : تصون عندما لاتخون 
 
 الرجل : يخون عندما يجد من لا يصون 
 
 المرأة : عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لاسرتها على أطباق من سعادتها الغامرة 
 
 الرجل : عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل وحتى لو كان قليل 
 
 المرأة : العطر الزكي .. والكلمة الشجية 
 
 الرجل : الأنف الذي يشم ذلك المسك ..والأذن التي تعي ما تسمع 
 
 المرأة : تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل 
 
 الرجل: ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة 
 
 المرأة : ابتسامة 
 
 الرجل : الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة 
 
 المرأة : اليد اليمنى للرجل 
 
 الرجل : اصابع تلك اليد اليمنى 
 
 المرأة : أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها 
 
 الرجل: أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته 
 
 المرأة: وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الامن في المنزل الا وهي علي رأس العمل 
 
 الرجل : وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج 
 
 وأخيرا جميلة المرأة حينما تظل امرأة ............ ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

*رائع الموضوع يا marcelino*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

marcelino

شكراااااااا على الموضوع الجميل

سلام المسيح


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

موضوع جميل بجد بس اللى   يفهم معنى الكلام​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

*موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا مارسيلينو

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

*موضوع رائع 
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## totaagogo (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

*كلمات رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يعوضك ​*


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

*ثانكس مروركم جميعا  نورتم ,*​


----------



## badir_koko (16 يناير 2009)

*رد: أنا المرأة0000 وهو الرجل*

*موضوعك حلو كلماتك أجمل.
ربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2009)

*ميرسي ليك انت نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى 

شكرااااااااااااااااا مارسيلينو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marcelino (18 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليكي نورتي موضوعي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

